# Heilbutt grillen



## sunny (10. April 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

da ich im Juni vor Hitra meinen ersten Heilbutt fange :vik:, wollte ich mal horchen, ob man den ggf. in Alufolie gewickelt auch auf dem Grill zubereiten kann? Bin ja garnicht so und würde meinen Mitfahrern ein kleines Stück kredenzen .

Hat das schon jemand von euch ausprobiert? Wie sollte ich den Heilbutt würzen? Oder ist es besser die Heilistücke in der Pfanne zuzubereiten?

Ich könnte natürlich auch ne Flasche Weißwein auf Verdacht mitnehmen und die Stücke dünsten |kopfkrat.


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. April 2008)

*AW: Heilbutt grillen*

Moin Sunny, schau doch mal hier: http://www.tamkat.sky.hl-users.com/Fisch/fisch_index.html Wenn der Heili, den du fängst  , groß genug ist, dann findest du da sicher noch ein paar Ideen.


----------



## knutemann (10. April 2008)

*AW: Heilbutt grillen*

Da du ja als Küchenschabe herhalten willst, hätte ich den Kveite dann gern auf folgende Art und Weise von dir kredenzt bekommen:q
http://www.tamkat.sky.hl-users.com/Fisch/fisch_r2648.html


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. April 2008)

*AW: Heilbutt grillen*

oder ihr schaut noch mal hier: http://www.dstumpf.de/ordner03/fischrezepte/heilbutt.html pack schon mal die küche ein.


----------



## sunny (10. April 2008)

*AW: Heilbutt grillen*

Das hört sich alles machbar an. Und lecker auch, jammm.

Starke Seite übrigens #6.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. April 2008)

*AW: Heilbutt grillen*

Na da will ich mal hoffen :q
Außer der Gute schmeisst wieder mal seine Rute über Bord 



duck und renn......


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. April 2008)

*AW: Heilbutt grillen*

Du meinst, er verwendet die den falschen Stock als Harpune?:vik:


----------



## sunny (10. April 2008)

*AW: Heilbutt grillen*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na da will ich mal hoffen :q
> Außer der Gute schmeisst wieder mal seine Rute über Bord
> duck und renn......



Du kriegst schon mal nüscht ab, am Geripppe darfst du lutschen |gr:. Das hast'e jetzt davon.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. April 2008)

*AW: Heilbutt grillen*

|muahah: Ich glaube das müssen wir dann vor Ort nochmal 
bei nem grünen Tee ausdiskutieren :vik: #g


----------

